# Puritans v. Presbyterians



## py3ak (Aug 10, 2009)

Carl Trueman has some vigorous-ish words for those who hold to strong a dichotomy in this review of Hart and Muether found in _Ordained Servant_.


----------



## Hungus (Aug 10, 2009)

Unfortunately I have not read the original text he is "reviewing". As a review I find it a bit flat as it seems to focus on the early portions of "Seeking a Better Country". Is "Seeking" a text of some controversy?


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Aug 10, 2009)

D.G. Hart and John Muether's "biting" response to the above article can be found here.


----------



## Hungus (Aug 10, 2009)

I am new to the historical world of Presbyterianism, but it sounds like the same argument that goes round and round as to the origins of Baptists.


----------



## py3ak (Aug 11, 2009)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> D.G. Hart and John Muether's "biting" response to the above article can be found here.



They seem to have been a little stung by the review.


----------



## LawrenceU (Aug 11, 2009)

Sort of reminds me of a couple of boys on the playground:

'Oh, yeah?'

'Yeah!'

'Oh, yeah?!'

'Yeah!!'


----------



## py3ak (Aug 11, 2009)

LawrenceU said:


> Sort of reminds me of a couple of boys on the playground:
> 
> 'Oh, yeah?'
> 
> ...



Since academics are still in school, they shouldn't be denied their play periods.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Aug 11, 2009)




----------



## Josiah (Aug 11, 2009)

I typically agree with Hart and Muether's historical analysis of Presbyterian church history, but I have to say that I was pleasently surprised to see the challenge that Carl Trueman had brought before them. I also think that the request for documentation is a fair request and that it can/should be provided. however, I didnt sense the "Biting" tone in their response that others may have. I know from reading their books, especially DGH's, that they can have a very crisp and contrarian way of making a point that some may find a bitter pill to swallow. All in all I enjoy the above authors (Hart, Muether and Trueman) and hope that the dialogue continues.


----------

